# New JH



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! He looks like a happy dog!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

That's just wonderful! congratulations....will you be moving onto senior now?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope to enter senior this fall.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh that is great!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a lot of CH / MH dogs around


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dwilliams (May 16, 2016)

Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So great! And SH this fall? I bow down. Good for you guys!


----------

